
Simulating quantum 'time travel' disproves butterfly effect in quantum realm - themodelplumber
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-simulating-quantum-butterfly-effect-realm.html
======
gus_massa
The "butterfly effect" is only possible in some classic systems. For example
imagine that you put a drop of ink in a glass of water (with some sugar). If a
butterfly drinks some water, it will not change the final equilibrium state
where the ink is evenly distributed.

